# even drawn bettas suffer from real deformities, lol



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

a day off work means plenty of time to goof off and doodle.

i need to remind myself to not rush things. case in point, i rushed on the scale work and my poor red betta ended up with some ugly x-factor scaling. :rofl:

luckily, unlike real fish, this deformity can be corrected with a color blender, some markers, pens, pencils, a bit of time, some love, and he'll be brand spankin-new.

unlike the previous piece i showed, this one will be for sale. 

did i mention how much i hate drawing scales? :demented:


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

I hate drawing scales, too. It's part of the reason I haven't done pieces about my bettas, yet. I think when I don't have anything to do for a few hours, I might do some work, but... eh. Scales. LOL. Love the piece though. Looks like it's coming along well. What's the medium and canvas size/material?


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

im using lectraset promarkers, sharpie fine tip pens, ball point pens, white oil based marker, and a white gel pen.
just on a white 8.5 x 11" piece of paper.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Great looking picture


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks, the scaling issue has since been corrected for the most part, now it's just a matter of tweaking details. I still need to finish the tail.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Finished.... I think


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

O__Othats so cool, it looks so beautiful!

Do you take commissions I would love To get a picture and buy from you in the near future!


----------



## IceCreamMomo (Aug 1, 2014)

Better than what I could do... great job!


----------



## RubynRed1978 (Dec 15, 2014)

Amphirion. That pic is AWESOME!! Looks like a painting! Hard to believe its done in multiple types of pens. Really sweet


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

The way the betta's head is angled looks weird compared to the body or that's just me being weird. Still Beautiful though! What type of paint are you using? Watercolor or something else?


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

It's angled that way because I took it from an angled perspective and not as a direct scan. 
It's not paint. They are alcohol based permanent markers and gel pens.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

As someone who doesn't have a single artistic bone in their body, I am always in awe of those who can draw or paint well.

That is probably the best drawing of a betta I have seen on this forum and perhaps even online.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

amphirion said:


> It's angled that way because I took it from an angled perspective and not as a direct scan.
> It's not paint. They are alcohol based permanent markers and gel pens.


Scan always seems to kill quality huh? lol. Well done over all


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

amphirion said:


> It's angled that way because I took it from an angled perspective and not as a direct scan.
> It's not paint. They are alcohol based permanent markers and gel pens.


Lol when I use permanent markers they always bleed out and go way to thick and just messy, you are clearly magical :notworthy: and honestly this is the best picture by far I have seen drawn by someone! you are so talented! 
I'd love a picture but not sure how I'd go about it since I live in Australia, I'm assuming postage could be a fair bit?? maybe? I'm not sure lol 

Keep up the awesome work! :welldone:


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

LittleBettaFish said:


> As someone who doesn't have a single artistic bone in their body, I am always in awe of those who can draw or paint well.
> 
> That is probably the best drawing of a betta I have seen on this forum and perhaps even online.


that is extremely flattering. thanks very much!



SiameseFightingArt said:


> Scan always seems to kill quality huh? lol. Well done over all


yes it does, but that photo did get to capture the gold texture. you lose that when viewing the drawing directly.











JessikaSky said:


> Lol when I use permanent markers they always bleed out and go way to thick and just messy, you are clearly magical :notworthy: and honestly this is the best picture by far I have seen drawn by someone! you are so talented!
> I'd love a picture but not sure how I'd go about it since I live in Australia, I'm assuming postage could be a fair bit?? maybe? I'm not sure lol
> 
> Keep up the awesome work! :welldone:


Thanks very much! permanent markers that i use have wide and fine point tips. i use even thinner pens for the detailing work. the inks then blend together to make a nice but subtle gradient. paper also matters. sketchbook paper does not cut it. laser ink paper fairs better. im not taking any commissions at this time-- too many hobbies, too little time. :roll:


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Your welcome! Lol I'd still mess it up knowing me  
That's okay when and if you do, I shall be here :-D lol


----------

